# Car Plan Triple WAX - what's better?



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

hi guys,

im new to the whole detailing thing, but i love making my baby shine!

ive been using Car Plan Triple Wax for about a year now i cant really complain if I'm Honest...

it costs around £3
cleans my car
beads well..

what am i missing?...


why does Meguiars car wash cost £15+?!!

how much better could it possibly be?!?!

HELP!!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

You could have had a 1 litre bottle from asda for a £1, I never got on with it the 1st time, but using the recomended doasge it does not foam at all, but leaves a nice finish which does not seem to affect the original wax coat beading effects. I couldn't get on with NXT wash but the megs mercedes benz version seems to work well.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm guessing your talking about their car shampoo as triple wax is a complete range of products including brushes, sponges, polishes and of course the shampoo. 

In all honesty triple wax shampoo isn't a bad product. It cleans and leaves a bit of protection. The reason I think that the likes of Meguiars cost more is partly due to marketing but also due to performance as they are used as effectively at much lower concentrations. I also found that they clean better and are 'slicker' when on the car thus inflicting less swirls.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Paddy_R said:


> I'm guessing your talking about their car shampoo as triple wax is a complete range of products including brushes, sponges, polishes and of course the shampoo.
> 
> In all honesty triple wax shampoo isn't a bad product. It cleans and leaves a bit of protection. The reason I think that the likes of Meguiars cost more is partly due to marketing* but also due to performance as they are used as effectively at much lower concentrations.* I also found that they clean better and are 'slicker' when on the car thus inflicting less swirls.


Don't think that is the case with NXT and Triplewax shampoo, NXT suggests 30-40ml per 4litres water TrW 15-30ml per 10 litres water


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

i do tend to use more triple wax than what it says on the bottle... but just a full cap instead of half ect...

however i have never had any swirling issues or anything if i'm honest..

the thing is, its very cheap to buy and does a job..

why would i buy autoglym or meguirars

i do however tend to have to wax the car to keep it tidy, the wash wont keep it clean like a wax will


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

I must admit, i really like their wash and wax for the weekly company car washes i do. Its easy to use with the correct dosage and leaves a nice clean finish.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

i used the triplewax stuff before i got AG and zymol stuff, i thought it was fine, I always used a good glug though

The price difference is that for most car wash users a wash and wax that leaves a shine is all they want. On here people rather use a shampoo thats just shampoo - no wax so not to effect the LSP.
The zymol and AG stuff is quite cheap - halfords is doing 3 for 2 at the moment


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

triplewax is £1 at asda...

Meguiars Gold Class £15.99 
autoglym £9.99

is it really 159.9% and 99.9% better respectively?


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

ooo, here we go, how do i make this post without offending the OP?

firstly, welcome to DW, what alfa do you have? im an alfa fan but theyre a nightmare so wouldnt have another, i will just admire, lol

as for triple wax, before i knew anything, i used this too, i now realise that it was rubbish, its chep because it not very good, i found that it never really cleaned at all, nothing that needed shifting anyway, and certainly didnt cause beading

this stuff is best of in the bin, or used to clean your lawnmover or something

as for meguiars, as its american, youre partly paying for shipping costs as well, thats why autoglym is cheaper but similar performance

not only this, theyre just better products with more modern technology involved in their development

if you want a wax containing shampoo, try meguiars ultimate wash & wax, you will certainly find an improvement from triple wax


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

i used triplewax shampoo for years because my dad used to get it from work. As mentioned its not a bad shampoo but its not brilliant. The foam used to dissapear soon after it was on the car and then the water just dried leaving streaks. I now use Dodo juice basics shampoo. Costs £7 for a 500ml bottle which wont break the bank and ive been using the same bottle for 4 months and still have 1/3 left and thats with 1-2 cars a week washed. The water seems to cling to the paintwork more efficiently and only dries if i faff about a bit or the sun is really bearign down. Also feels nice and smooth under hand and smells like aftershave.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

I think some people have their heads turned by price and brand. If you think the tripplewax shampoo is performing well and are happy with the finish then thats all that counts. Again, i've used it to do weekly valets on 3 company cars - as long as they're clean and shiny they are happy, therefore i am happy to use it and occasionally do, which as a detailer i have no problem admitting - they're clean shiny and have enough protection to last the week until i do them again although they are all wearing two coats of 476 atm.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Any product is designed to work as it should.
If time is taken and things are done correctly you can get a result.
Thing is we use things that preserve our efforts.
TBH most shampoos all do the same but ease of use can be various.

Not knocking any wash product but, the finishing is what counts.
And for the record i use turtle wax that comes in 25 litres and it works well.
Paying for a name and added quality is what we all do tho.
Good solid question op


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Been using this shampoo for years. Have tried many others, and do have other that i use too. (Chemical Guys, Meguiars, Poorboys World etc) However, this is one i always go back to as it gives great results. Don't discount something just because it's not highly rated on here. It's about products YOU enjoy and what works for YOU. We are all here to help each other aswell though of course. But i believe Carplan Triplewax Shampoo is an excellent product when used properly


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Artfhicyc*

Gfhcchocid:detailer::car::car::car:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Like many of you guys , I had taken advantage of the weather today, used some TrW shampoo, via the lance (no foam to write home about as expected) but a rinse and dry left the kind of look my 7yr old motor should be


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Personally for me, it dries up far to quick and does leave the streaks as previously mentioned.

I use Concours Pink Champagne and Lusso Oro, i find that the water behaviour on the car during washing is extremely different to TW. It at least gives me a chance to get halfway around the car so i can get it rinsed, and thats even in direct sunlight...BUT

If TW works for you, why change it? The only reason i changed is because i get bored easy with shampoos and like to use something different.

The end of the day, if your happy using it, and it works for you, then stick with it. Don't change to something different just because of hype.


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

hi guys,

i have an alfa 159 in black
i had a Silver GT before and its was a beauty! best colour in a car I've ever seen!

if I'm honest the new alfa's dont really have many problems which is a relief! so far so good (touch wood)




some interesting points made...

so basically Triplewax is a budget shampoo

ok so which is the best?... remaining in a reasonable price bracket mind! lol

also whats shampoo and whats conditioner...


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm not one for flaming people on forums, but there are lots and lots of shampoo threads on here. Many reviews and peoples thoughts on certain products. Try a wee search, you'll find a mountain of info. Also check the stickies which asnwer allot of questions and point to the top threads


----------



## james walker (Apr 18, 2010)

guys, its a shampoo.......why worry on a shampoo when noones said or asked what wash method the op uses, i used tw yesterday, car is clayed, decontaminated 2 stage polished and waxed, i washed and the muck just fell off with no pressure needed with microfibre mitt and 2 bucket method.

surely its wash method that will give the results, as far as i can see tw is thick, and gives decent lubrication whilst washing.

obvioulsy if the cars filthy and caked on then tw on its own wont shift it on its own.

but would a £15 megs shampoo do the same.

for me id much rather spend the cash on good mitts and not swirling the paint in the fiirst place, then spend that extra cash you saved on a decent protectant.


----------

